# Homes for Harvest Mice!



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi All

I' am new on here and I am thoroughly researching into keeping Harvest Mice. I am finding it confusing looking at different options for housing them. I have read taller than wide is more important and they love to climb. But I have been looking online and getting myself confused  which isnt difficult! LOL! Any help would be much appreciated 

Thanks

Lauren  xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hi there

I would look at http://www.fancymice.info This is the best info for harvest mice you will find. The author of the site is 'Mousebreeder' a mod on here.

A tall enclosure is preferable.


----------



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oooh, I have actually emailed her from her website :lol: Think she is based in the midlands which is pretty easy to get to from me 

Is something like this suitable? Too big/too small? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reptile-Glass-Viv ... 4150280826


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I think that looks great!

its similar to exo-terra vivariums and i think these will make excellent harvest mice habitats!


----------

